# Front License Plate? HOW?



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey guys I just got my 2004 Goat and I cant see how to put the license plate on the front, the last thing I need is for a cop to pull me over over something assanine.

I don't see any holes or anything and the car came from the dealer like this...Is there a part I need to order, should I forget about, Any advice would be great.


Thanks


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

GM makes a Front plate bracket for the GTO. If your state requires a front plate, your dealer is required to provide it and install it. 

Many owners remove the bracket, and then must have body work done to repair the holes left in the front fascia. UG.. I CA it is not a moving violation, but some are getting popped in parking lots with a fix it ticket. Put the plate on the dashboard if you think the parking Nazi's are afoot


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep, there's a black plastic assembly which you need to purchase. To place it on your front bumper, you need to drill three holes then pop rivet it in place. There are also two tabs which snap into place in your lower grille insert. Not as clean as a plateless front end -- but it's still an OK looking, very solid assembly. Enjoy your GTO.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

mlyon said:


> Hey guys I just got my 2004 Goat and I cant see how to put the license plate on the front, the last thing I need is for a cop to pull me over over something assanine.
> 
> I don't see any holes or anything and the car came from the dealer like this...Is there a part I need to order, should I forget about, Any advice would be great.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where you live, but I wouldn't drill holes in my front bumber just to avoid a ticket. Plates are required where I live, but I refuse to drill holes in my bumber and am willing to take the chance with the law. Before you make your decision, I recommend that you take notice on how many cars on the road have a front plate. I have done this numerous times and I would estimate about 10% of the cars in Wisconsin do not have front plates.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

DAH GTO said:


> I'm not sure where you live, but I wouldn't drill holes in my front bumber just to avoid a ticket. Plates are required where I live, but I refuse to drill holes in my bumber and am willing to take the chance with the law. Before you make your decision, I recommend that you take notice on how many cars on the road have a front plate. I have done this numerous times and I would estimate about 10% of the cars in Wisconsin do not have front plates.


Not sure about WI, so you might want to look into it, but I know that in WA, even though front plates are required, you DO NOT have to install a front plate if it requires damaging or modifying your front bumper in any way -- as in drilling three holes and popping rivets in. You might want to look into this, and I personally carry a copy of what the law says with me in the car, just in case the Piggies get a little over-excited about writing a no-plate ticket. Just FYI


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah the last thing I wanna do is drill holes in this thing, I am gonna start paying attention to who has what on their front bumpers. You know if you look at Mazda RX8 with the front license plate on it looks like a rabbit with big front teeth, I ALWAYS laugh.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Am I the only person that got a removable black license plate with my car? 

I even got one for my SAP facia.

It was in my trunk.

Surely others have had to have gotten one. If you did, can't this plate holder suffice?*


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

i rufuse to put a licence plate on the front of my car!!! i will not cover up the beaty of my beast!!! ive been pulled over 3 times and still wont put it on there call me stuborn but hey it looks ugly with it on there and **** half the time i get pulled over i think the cop just wants to see the car hehehehe:lol: 

Jaymz:cheers


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Why?*

Instead of the question "How?" I'd ask "Why"; as in "why butcher the front of your car?"


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

dablue06pontiacGTO said:


> i rufuse to put a licence plate on the front of my car!!! i will not cover up the beaty of my beast!!! ive been pulled over 3 times and still wont put it on there call me stuborn but hey it looks ugly with it on there and **** half the time i get pulled over i think the cop just wants to see the car hehehehe:lol:
> 
> Jaymz:cheers


You actually got pulled over? Did they give you a ticket? Dayum - never heard of it. Did not run a plate on my IROC or Vette. Never had an issue.


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> You actually got pulled over? Did they give you a ticket? Dayum - never heard of it. Did not run a plate on my IROC or Vette. Never had an issue.


ya i got pulled over and the cop decided to tell me that he was chasing me for a mile lol he wasnt and then tried to tell me i was on meth hahahahahah now thats funny:rofl: 

Jaymz:cheers


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Am I the only person that got a removable black license plate with my car?
> 
> I even got one for my SAP facia.
> 
> ...


The holder will suffice to be sure. But one still must drill 3 ugly holes in the front end thingy, then rivet the bracket thingy in place. NGH4me


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I saw a picture of a goat with the lic plate mounted inside (where an intercooler would go) the front bumper off to the side by the fog light.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

I absolutely refused to drill holes in the front of mine. I jimmy-rigged mine by buying some stick on felt, which i cut in the shape of the plate and stuck on back of it. Did this so plate would not rub against my paint.

I lined up bottom of plate with bottom of bumper. Then I used long yellow zip ties (same color as my car) and attached the plate to the black air ducts (is that what they're called?) below the grille. If you zip them tight enough, it's very secure.

I think it looks cleaner than the drill-on plate holder, and so far have had no problems with it. Only thing is you can see the clipped zip tie ends where the plate holes are if you look close.

Sorry, no pics.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

The reason I put one on the front is because I live in TX, and was given a ticket for not having one on front. Thus, the jimmy-rigging.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I installed my plate bracket LOWER than the the factory instructions say to do. I just think it looks better and shows more of the bumper. You have to look close to see it, but it's about 2 1/2 inches lower.
If you look the space between the plate and the autocross grills is wider than if I mounted the plate bracket by the directions.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm in NJ mine came with it


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm in TX also, it came with it. Whe I took it off (to my surprise there were 5 holes that looked crapy. I got the SAP grills and bumper extension, had the holes filled and all repainted. Now it looks like it's supposed to. I'll never put it back on and so far no problems with the law...

Chris


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

mlyon said:


> Yeah the last thing I wanna do is drill holes in this thing, I am gonna start paying attention to who has what on their front bumpers. You know if you look at Mazda RX8 with the front license plate on it looks like a rabbit with big front teeth, I ALWAYS laugh.


The only thing worse than finding out you have to drill holes in your car is finding out there are holes and you didn't know it. I live in a non-plate state and bought from a dealer in a state that requires it. When it arrived at the house the first thing I do is remove the dealer badges and start on the front plate. Argggh!!!! 3 stunking holes!


----------



## urnuts (Jan 16, 2005)

bg2m8o said:


> You actually got pulled over? Did they give you a ticket? Dayum - never heard of it. Did not run a plate on my IROC or Vette. Never had an issue.


In NH, you won't get through one day w/o a front plate- if it isn't the locals, it's the troopers and now we ALSO have Highway Patrol.
I used to play the game, I really hated the front plate - now I just put the damn plate on the car.


----------

